# Cal Day 2012 - Saturday, April 21, 2012



## Vincents (Mar 20, 2012)

Website/Registration
Facebook Event

Cal Day is UC Berkeley's annual Open House. In conjunction with the day's festivities, the Rubik's Cube Club at Berkeley will be holding a head-to-head competition to showcase highlights of the club and the DeCal program. This is a short competition; competitors and spectators are encouraged to arrive in the morning and explore the campus and its festivities before and after competing.

Also, this is basically my last act as President. It's been a good run.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 21, 2012)

NOOO Don't leave us! ;-;
I was ready to register for Berkeley Summer, too! Dx


----------



## Weston (Mar 22, 2012)

I may be going to cal day to troll


----------



## Vincents (Mar 27, 2012)

Weston said:


> I may be going to cal day to troll


 
Lucas and Ravi should be up too, so you'll have company.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish the west coast could move to the East for bit.


----------



## Weston (Apr 2, 2012)

Can I stay with anyone from the 20th to the 21st?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 5, 2012)

If you bring a sleeping bag...


----------



## Vincents (Apr 5, 2012)

Devin and I both have space for you if you agree to help us carry stuff in the morning.


----------

